# always pass yer test



## nosmoke (Jan 30, 2006)

its just like when you were in school the teacher said test on friday  by friday you better be ready    back in my younger days i got in a lil bit of trouble and did some time while i was in my favorite thing to do was shoot tattoos ,hustle all day ,and try to buy up every damn bit of weed some one could sneek in  low and behold there was always some fuckin snitch who would run his fuckin mouth and next thing you know BAMMMM!!!!!!!    fuckin  piss test   they would say               so and so report to the captins office  we would have maybe 30 minutes to flush man if we failed in there we were  fucked hard core 180 days solitary confinment then your ass had to see the parole board  man all im saing is good old fasihion WATER  and lots of it !!!!!!! i swear to god yall iv drank so much water i shut my kidneys down and was passing strait water its hell lol we would all run to the shitters man you  really want to pass yall take it from an ol pro i may be a new member but when it comes to passing a piss test boys im world fuckin champion


----------

